# Lake Ramona in clear creek metro park



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I was wondering if any one has fishing this lake or pond I heard it is only 5 acres. I fished clear creek multiple times and never knew this lake was here. I am going to check it out but figured I would try to get some in put one it first. 

Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

watch out for run away fugutives in the area lol. 
I have a friend that lives in the park and had an excapee from the jail ask him to use his phone.

Never fished Ramona myself though. Post a report if you go please.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I sure will we are planning on going up this week sometime. I will let you know


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

If it is the lake right off the road, you can only legally fish a very small portion of the dam and a small dock area. I did catch a decent bass and small crappie there. There is one or two more lakes that tha park manages, but I was told that they are off limits.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Any specific baits?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

yep its right off the road looks like it would be great in a tube just not much access


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

No kind of tube or boats allowed as far as I know...and they do patrol all day. Its a shame because it looks promising. In the four or five hours I was there, I saw three rangers.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Any one know what baits I should try


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

I have fished it a few times with no luck at all. I tried throwing a couple differant cat baits, as well as jiggs and tubes (saw a dead channel floating once so I figured they are in there). It is true that even though its roughly 5 acres you are only allowed to fish the 2 very small fishing areas. That fact alone means there should be some good fish in there, the problem is getting to them. It always looks promising but with VERY limited access fishing is limited. Please let us know haw you do! FYI to get to the second fishing area you have to hike about 1/2 mile on one of the trails. Good Luck!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Went fishing here today and not a bite. Then we went to clear creek and spotted a group of 20-30 trout but couldn't get them to bite


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

